# How long after 3rd parvo shot can I walk my pup?



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Kira will get her 3rd parvo shot the 19th. How long after that will it be safe to walk her? Thank you!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

How old is she?


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

2 months 3 weeks 1 day


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

need to know in weeks, not months. My puppies get their first D/PV vaccine at 7 weeks, then one at 10 and 13 weeks, and I do not take them out where other dogs are until 2 weeks after the 3rd vaccine. I do socialize them at the homes of other people and at places where there is very low dog traffic, but I carry them in, and they don't touch grass until they are 2 weeks past that 3rd vaccine.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Kk my dog is 11 weeks old then. are the parvo vaccines every 3 weeks?! my vet gives them every 4 weeks :\


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

You can do it every 3 weeks, but I would not put them closer than that.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Fully vaccinated at 11 weeks? That wouldn't fly around here.. all the vets I've worked for do 8, 12 and 16 weeks. If a pup has been vaccinated by the breeder at less than 7 weeks old, we'll still do 3 more boosters as it's unlikely the vaccine will have "taken" in a puppy that young.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Covertune, you def. need at least one after 12 weeks.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

So, let me get this right. She got her shot last thursday right before she turned 11 weeks old, so can she get her 3rd booster at 14 weeks?


----------



## Torilynn57 (Feb 2, 2013)

You should get boosters every 3-4 weeks starting somewhere around 8 weeks. The last one has to be after 16 weeks, moms antibodies at that point are completely out of their system and they have built up their own immune system by then. Hope this helps


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread is 2.5 yo....


----------

